# Stealth mode with EOS M?



## bf (Jul 30, 2014)

What is the best setting foe EOS-M stealth operation? Is there anyway to have AF without the assist lamp? [I am a beginner in EOS system]


----------



## pablo (Jul 30, 2014)

bf said:


> What is the best setting foe EOS-M stealth operation? Is there anyway to have AF without the assist lamp? [I am a beginner in EOS system]



p286 English Manual.

C.Fn-4 AF-assist beam (LED)


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2014)

I have issues with stealth mode when the ergonomics are as such on the M and there is no VF. It really slows down the operation. Now in fully auto mode that's another but I haven't shot that way in 30+ years. YMMV.


----------



## bf (Jul 30, 2014)

> p286 English Manual. C.Fn-4 AF-assist beam (LED)


Thanks Pablo got it



slclick said:


> I have issues with stealth mode when the ergonomics are as such on the M and there is no VF. It really slows down the operation. Now in fully auto mode that's another but I haven't shot that way in 30+ years. YMMV.


Fuji X series and 4/3s like Olympus or Panasonic have really worked on their stealth/quiet functionality. They promote it a lot. I do not neg since I like EOS M's sensor better and the price so much better.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 30, 2014)

Learn to "shoot it from the hip". You can make an educated guess on what will be in your picture. Anytime you raise your camera to the eye level. It is not stealth anymore. Therefore no view finder will not hinder you.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

If the Vivian Maeir documentary is showing anywhere near you, prepare to be taught how to shoot from the hip.
Poor woman lacked confidence but is the best street photographer I've seen. Period. 
Okay she had a rollieflex. But she never had flickr.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2014)

pablo said:


> If the Vivian Maeir documentary is showing anywhere near you, prepare to be taught how to shoot from the hip.
> Poor woman lacked confidence but is the best street photographer I've seen. Period.
> Okay she had a rollieflex. But she never had flickr.


Rollieflex by right is a "shoot from the hip" camera, due the waist level finder.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

exactly. If I thought I would ever use film again I'd buy one. So cheap now. Like Contax Arias and G2's.
Objects of serious desire once. Glamorous paperweights for tomorrow now.


----------



## bf (Jul 31, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Learn to "shoot it from the hip". You can make an educated guess on what will be in your picture. Anytime you raise your camera to the eye level. It is not stealth anymore. Therefore no view finder will not hinder you.



Yea that moving LCD is what we lack here! Perhaps our friend's trick:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20122.msg380395#msg380395

I believe EOS M is more of a *Trojan camera * rather than a stealth camera.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Turn off the beep


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2014)

or you can get this one;

http://www.flipbac.com/angle-viewfinder-about.htm


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

ha ha! love the guys drawing, very David Shrigley


----------

